# Clicgear B3 Cart Bag



## Midnight (Dec 17, 2012)

Anyone use this cart bag ? If so can you give me a quick review please.

Cheers

Midnight...


----------



## duncan mackie (Dec 17, 2012)

Midnight said:



			Anyone use this cart bag ? If so can you give me a quick review please.

Cheers

Midnight...
		
Click to expand...

the great thing about my Clic is that it takes all my existing bags well, including carry and cart bags! So it will be some time before I can review another one.......


----------



## DelB (Dec 17, 2012)

Midnight said:



			Anyone use this cart bag ? If so can you give me a quick review please.

Cheers

Midnight...
		
Click to expand...

Can't help you just yet, but am buying the black and orange version in January to match my recently acquired charcoal and orange Clicgear 3.0 trolley. Alan on the form bought one recently, but not sure if he's used it in anger yet, what with the crappy weather.


----------



## Alan (Dec 18, 2012)

As Del says I bought one, I've also just bought the clickgear 3.0 trolley to go with it. I love the bag there is more than enough pockets and a built in raincover is an innovation, also the ball dispenser pocket is a great idea, quality is first class. I've used it twice now and I like it more and more everything. Expensive yes but worth it as it looks cool too..


----------



## DelB (Dec 18, 2012)

Definitely ordering one in January now. Cheers Alan.


----------

